# pci an usb



## bluex (15. September 2008)

Hi

Ich würde gern meine Studiosoundkarte auch an meinem notebook nutzen. Die Karte ist PCI. Gibt es da irgendwie einen Adapter der nen PCI-Stzreckplatz bereitstellt und dann über usb anschliessbar ist ? Das teil ist einfach zu teuer um mir jetzt nochmal extra ne externe usbvariante zu kaufen...


MfG
blueX


----------



## PC Heini (15. September 2008)

Nee, habe solches noch nie gesehen oder gehört. Hatte ich glaub ich auch schon mal gesucht. Möglich ist aber, dass so ein Adapter eigens für die Industrie entwickelt wurde. Jedoch nicht für Private. Da müsste man jetzt bei den Herstellern nachhaken.


----------



## Navy (15. September 2008)

USB nicht, aber CardBus/ExpressCard: http://www.magma.com/products/pci/
http://www.amplicon.nl/PCI_expansie.en.html
Hat den Vorteil, dass Du eine Adapterkarte in den Desktoprechner einbauen kannst und dann nur das Kabel am jeweils aktiven Rechner stecken muss.


----------



## PC Heini (15. September 2008)

Ohh, danke auch Dir Navy, hatte wohl immer mit dem falschen Suchbegriff gesucht. Öffnet neue Welten.


----------

